# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  مشکل در نمایش حروف فارسی(از چپ به راست نمایش داده می شود)

## AftaB66

سلام . 
چرا وقتی توی Page های SilverLight به Content  کنترل ها متن فارسی نسبت میدیم اون رو از چپ به راست نمایش میده مثل : جستجو  -> وج تسج
فونت های مورد نیاز رو هم Add کردم.

----------


## AftaB66

سلام . چرا کسی جواب منو نمیده .
 من توی آموزش های آقای taghvajou خوندم فقط همین مطلب رو گفته بودن که فونت ها رو Add کنیم .https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...-Silverlight-4



> - تو پنجره *ُSolution Explorer،* تو ریشه پروژه سیلورلایت، یه پوشه درست کنین و اسمش رو فونت بذارین
> 2- فونت مورد نظرتون را انتخاب کنید یا دانلود کنید یا بسازید یا خلاصه یه جوری گیر بیارین دیگه فقط خواهش تو انتخاب فونت از فونتهای خانواده دار () استفاده کنین.
> 3- روی پوشه فونتمون رایت کلیک کنین و گزینه "*Add ---> Existing Item*" را انتخاب کنید.
> 4- فونت رو *Browse* کنین.
> 5- حالا فونت(ها) اضافه شده رو انتخاب کنین و برین تو پراپرتی باکسش.
> 6- باید دو تا تنظیم انجام بدین که یکیش واجبه و اون یکیش مستحب.
> 6-1-* گزینه BuildAction* که تنظیم میکنه که به دنبال ساخت پروژه چه برخوردی با این آیتم داشته باشه، رو از کمبوباکس روی *گزینه Resource* بذارین تا فونت رو تو ریسورس خروجی من بذاره تا تو فایلایی که قراره از سرور به کلاینت بره، انتقال پیدا کنه و فونت رو کامپیوتر کلاینت هم بشه نمایان!
> 6-2- یه گزینه ای که عموما تو ریسورس های تنظیم میشه گزینه *Copy to output Directory* شه که بهتر بذارین رو گزینه *Copy If Newer* بذارین تا اگه طی مراحل مختلف پروژهتون تغییر رو فونت یا خانواده اش یا ورژنش داشتین، نسخه جدید به کار گرفته بشه.


البته این رو هم بگم من از فونت Traffic استفاده می کنم.

----------


## taghvajou

سلام به همه
آیا از سیلورلایت چهار استفاده میکنین؟
این رفتار مربوط به سیلور سه بود ها که آر تی ال ساپورت نبود. تو اونجا من همه کلمات رو برعکس میکردم (با استفاده از برنامه ی کوچولوی خودمو که ضمیمه کردم) و ادامه کار
ولی تو سیلور چهار اصلا مشکلی در بحث نمایش کلمات نداریم مگر یه جایی که تو فرم اصلی میخوام جهت کل فرم رو عوض کنیم و کنترل جاش عوض میشه ولی لنگرهاش جا میمونند.

----------


## AftaB66

سلام .
بله من از SilverLight 3 استفاده می کنم. ولی .net ام 2010 هستش. باید 4 رو دانلود کنم ؟
(ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون ، در ضمن از آقای تقوی جو به خاطر آموزش خوبشون تشکر می کنم)

----------


## taghvajou

مجددا سلام به همه
بله، بزنین تو کار سیلور 4، تولیکیت، دولوپر، اس دی کا، تولز، اکسپرشن بلند 4!
ممنون از لطفی که بنده دارین.

زکات علم نشر آن است.

----------


## AftaB66

silverLight 4 رو نصب کردم درست شد. بازم ممنون

----------


## taghvajou

ضمنا خواهشا سعی کنین به جای زدن پست برای تشکر، از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنین. متشکرم

----------


## hp_programmer

با سلام
در silverlight 4 و expression blend 4 , برای نمایش یک متن با ترکیبی از کلمات فارسی و انگلیسی از richtextbox استفاده کرده ام  ولی متن به هم ریخته و جابجا ست.

----------


## taghvajou

سلام به همه
منظورتون از به ریخته و جابه جاست چیه؟ اگه میشه یه تصویر بذارین یا دقیقتر بگین.

----------


## aryasoft2872

سلام

با عرض معذرت بابت نبش قبر ولی خوب همین مشکلو داشتم و فک کردم توی همین تاپیک سوالمو بپرسم بهتر باشه.

من از SilverLight 4 استفاده می کنم ولی هنوز هم همین مشکلو دارم: اینم  عکسش که نگید مگه میشه من فونت رو به همون روشی که دوستمون هم گفتن استفاده  کردم ولی جدا جدا و برعکس نشون میده.Shot.png

----------


## taghvajou

این که شما نشون میدین موقع اجرا در ویندوز فونه!

----------


## aryasoft2872

من هم از سیلورلایت فقط برا ویندوز فون استفاده میکنم.ممنون میشم اگه راهی داشته باشه بگید

البته اون فایل RTLConverter جواب داد اگر همونو یکجوری بشه برا تکست باکس ها هم پیاده کرد عالی میشه.(کنترل عربی هست ولی بیشتر می خوام از کنترل های خود مایکروسافت استفاده کنم)

----------


## davoodrm666_666

فکر کنم WP7 از فارسی پشتیبانی نمی کنه

----------


## taghvajou

مایکروسافت به صورت رسمی چیزی ارائه نکرده حتی تو سیلورلایت 5 که تو ویندوز فون ساپورت بشه.

----------


## aryasoft2872

خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخ ولی اون برنامه ای که خودتون نوشتید به چه صورتی عمل می کنه اگر کد همون رو در اختیارم بزارید ممنون میشم حداقل اگر بشه کاری کرد که کاربر بعد از lostFocus هم اطلاعات رو درست ببینه بازم خوبه

----------

